# House Sitting?



## odie76 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi all,

Are there many house-sitting opportunities available in Spain? I am a South African man, and I would like to spend 3 to 6 months in Spain. I have heard about people landing house-sitting assignments in Europe, where they take care of the property in exchange for rent-free accommodation - I would love to have the chance to do this in Spain, if at all possible. Any info would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

odie76 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Are there many house-sitting opportunities available in Spain? I am a South African man, and I would like to spend 3 to 6 months in Spain. I have heard about people landing house-sitting assignments in Europe, where they take care of the property in exchange for rent-free accommodation - I would love to have the chance to do this in Spain, if at all possible. Any info would be appreciated, thanks.


:welcome:. What a bloomin good idea!!! I don't know of any positions myself but what a good way to get to see the world!! I wish you the best with this.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

odie76 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Are there many house-sitting opportunities available in Spain? I am a South African man, and I would like to spend 3 to 6 months in Spain. I have heard about people landing house-sitting assignments in Europe, where they take care of the property in exchange for rent-free accommodation - I would love to have the chance to do this in Spain, if at all possible. Any info would be appreciated, thanks.



Most house sitting is done the otherway round I'm afraid. They charge you to live there!! rentals!!

Being a non EU citizen may also cause you problems, you probably would need some sort of visa to stay over here????

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> :welcome:. What a bloomin good idea!!! I don't know of any positions myself but what a good way to get to see the world!! I wish you the best with this.


I cant see it myself, fraught with problems, legal and otherwise if you think about it!!?? altho I could do with a house sitter for 10 days next week cos I'm going back to the UK and need someone to look after my house and my dogs!!

Jo xx


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> I cant see it myself, fraught with problems, legal and otherwise if you think about it!!?? altho I could do with a house sitter for 10 days next week cos I'm going back to the UK and need someone to look after my house and my dogs!!
> 
> Jo xx


I agree, its a non-starter.

I would not consider letting anyone house-sit our house, unless they were family or very good friends, absolutely no way ho-say


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

I knew a lady who did this .... and I had worked with her a few years ago so knew her pretty well. She was in her late fifties, divorced, had her own dogs etc ... and she just wanted to earn money part time and she felt this was ideal. Im not sure if she is still doing it or not - she certainly was last Summer ---- thing is even though I knew her from work - and had nothing against her at all - I tried to envisage her staying in my house when I away and all I kept thinking about was someone rifling through my drawers and cupboards! For me personally I would only let someone house sit who I knew really really well as a friend or relative ..... but even then I know some nosey ******s!!! 
lane:


----------



## odie76 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for your responses. I agree that it's a bit of a long shot! Maybe it's an unrealistic idea, but you never know. With regards to the visa issue, I would stay in Spain on a tourist visa. My work is internet-based, I can do it from anywhere, so I would not need to get a job in Spain therefore a work visa is not an issue. I have signed up with mindmyhouse, maybe something will come up through this site.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi, difficult one this. My husband is South African and we have a property up in the hills in Andalucia. In fact, we are looking to rent. I am afraid that's the way of the world, with little for free anymore.

Frank & Anne


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

odie76 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Are there many house-sitting opportunities available in Spain? I am a South African man, and I would like to spend 3 to 6 months in Spain. I have heard about people landing house-sitting assignments in Europe, where they take care of the property in exchange for rent-free accommodation - I would love to have the chance to do this in Spain, if at all possible. Any info would be appreciated, thanks.


We used to do a lot of house/Dog sitting in the UK in fact we still go back and do a couple! We tried it here, and got a few. I think that most people here have a friend to stay, with the current financial climate it is just another expense. If you have a few animals it is a lot cheaper than kennels though.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Cazzy said:


> We used to do a lot of house/Dog sitting in the UK in fact we still go back and do a couple! We tried it here, and got a few. I think that most people here have a friend to stay, with the current financial climate it is just another expense. If you have a few animals it is a lot cheaper than kennels though.



Thats what I normally do cos I've got 3 small dogs and I pay the flight for a friend to come over and stay, look after the dogs and the house AND they get a free holiday!The flights are cheaper than the kennels. BUT, I would only do it for friends! I dont actually pay them, just the flights. In return they get the use of the house, garden, pool, car etc... and whatevers in the fridge 

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a spare villa in Alicante and won't even rent it out now. I personally just do not need the hassle of getting it managed, equipping it with "rental" furniture, crockery, bed-linen etc worrying what they will damage/break, what bills will be left unpaid etc.


----------

